

How to draw smooth lines through points using HTML5 canvas - abdias
http://abdiassoftware.com/blog/2013/10/draw-smooth-lines-through-points-using-html5-canvas/

======
drifkin
Since HTML5 canvas has support for drawing Bezier splines, another approach to
drawing smooth lines through points is to use a Catmull-Rom spline. This gives
the benefit of using the browser's native curve drawing routines. This might
lead to better performance, or smoother looking curves, though it appears that
this implementation's adaptive segmentation looks pretty good.

